# Pixel King Pro



## Kent (Jun 18, 2013)

Pixel will release a new Wireless Flash E-TTL trigger soon, found the user instruction manual.

http://www.pixelhk.com/pixelhk.com/UpLoadFiles/DownFiles/2013_6_14%201_44_48.pdf


----------



## Kent (Jun 18, 2013)

Kent said:


> Pixel will release a new Wireless Flash E-TTL trigger soon, found the user instruction manual.
> 
> http://www.pixelhk.com/pixelhk.com/UpLoadFiles/DownFiles/2013_6_14%201_44_48.pdf



More information: http://www.pixelhk.com/Proshow.aspx?id=296


----------



## fstoparmy (Jun 28, 2013)

nice. I wonder how they will compare with against the Pixel Kings
ive just gone through the manual and the site and made a quick little video on these.

Enjoy 
http://youtu.be/jpo6s4knddM


----------

